# Breakfast, lunch and dinner: Have we always eaten them?



## Meanderer (Jul 15, 2017)

Breakfast Lunch and Dinner

"British people - and many others across the world - have been brought up on the idea of three square meals a day as a normal eating pattern, but it wasn't always that way".


"But when people worry that breaking with the traditional three meals a day is harmful, are they right about the traditional part? Have people always eaten in that pattern"?






*Breakfast*

"The Romans believed it was healthier to eat only one meal a day," she says. "They were obsessed with digestion and eating more than one meal was considered a form of gluttony. This thinking impacted on the way people ate for a very long time."

"In the Middle Ages monastic life largely shaped when people ate, says food historian Ivan Day. Nothing could be eaten before morning Mass and meat could only be eaten for half the days of the year. It's thought the word breakfast entered the English language during this time and literally meant "break the night's fast".

*Lunch*

"The terminology around eating in the UK is still confusing. For some "lunch" is "dinner" and vice versa. From the Roman times to the Middle Ages everyone ate in the middle of the day, but it was called dinner and was the main meal of the day. Lunch as we know it didn't exist - not even the word".


"During the Middle Ages daylight shaped mealtimes, says Day. With no electricity, people got up earlier to make use of daylight. Workers had often toiled in the fields from daybreak, so by midday they were hungry".

*Dinner*


"Dinner was the one meal the Romans did eat, even if it was at a different time of day".

"They were an ostentatious display of wealth and power, with cooks working in the kitchen from dawn to get things ready, says Yeldham. With no electricity cooking dinner in the evening was not an option. Peasants ate dinner around midday too, although it was a much more modest affair".


"As artificial lighting spread, dinner started to be eaten later and later in the day. It was in the 17th Century that the working lunch started, where men with aspirations would network".


----------



## terry123 (Jul 15, 2017)

Since I don't cook big meals anymore as its just me, I now eat when I want to and what I want.  Yesterday I wanted a hamburger with all the trimmings so I got a homestyle burger at McDonald's as it has the lettuce, tomato, pickle and onion.  Its pretty big but I was hungry for most of it.  Probably will not want another one for a month or two.  I will cook for the holidays if asked, otherwise I bring whatever I am asked to.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jul 15, 2017)

I suppose in the beginning people ate when food was available.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 15, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 16, 2017)

Meanderer said:


>


You're hitting a sore spot with me here.  I've never bought this rule in general, at least not for everyone. Belly fat is belly fat and has little to do with breakfast, imo.   Likely more to do with genetics.  Points *4* and *5*, about the protein, I agree with. 

I belonged to a weight loss and fitness forum for 5 years. This was argued over and over.  I was _always_ in the minority. 

Ask yourself what did the caveman do for breakfast?   There were no refrigerators.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 17, 2017)

I agree with you, Nancy, about belly fat & breakfast.

Scientists slam the caveman diet - and say early humans just ate whatever they could to survive and reproduce



Team say early humans ate very much like modern pigs and bear


Were 'simply acquiring enough calories to survive and reproduce.'


Paleo diet that mimics their diet has become hugely popular





"And although cream cakes did not exist in our ancestral diets, 'our ancestors would have eaten them if they grew on trees".


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 17, 2017)

Why qualify a difference between "belly fat" and just "fat"?


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 17, 2017)

Meanderer said:


>




That breakfast thing is such a scam.  My son could never eat breakfast.  He could but it would come straight back out.

So do you push it or forget it.  I didn't push the issued.  Yep he went to school without breakfast and we weren't charged with child abuse either.

He's now overweight and could stand to lose a few pounds but all in all I don't think breakfast is healthy for everyone.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 17, 2017)

The real skinny,on how to lose belly fat!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 17, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


> You're hitting a sore spot with me here.  I've never bought this rule in general, at least not for everyone. Belly fat is belly fat and has little to do with breakfast, imo.   Likely more to do with genetics.  Points *4* and *5*, about the protein, I agree with.
> 
> I belonged to a weight loss and fitness forum for 5 years. This was argued over and over.  I was _always_ in the minority.
> 
> Ask yourself what did the caveman do for breakfast?   There were no refrigerators.


I have never eaten breakfast since I was a small child. My stomach doesn't wake up before noon.


----------



## Camper6 (Jul 18, 2017)

Some advice is meant to be ignored.Same with the drink 8 glasses of water a day.Impossible for me. I just drink when I am thirsty. People walking around with bottled water. I don't get it.Some mornings I can't face food or water .


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 18, 2017)

Breakfast Snooze Button


----------



## Pappy (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## Shalimar (Jul 18, 2017)

Hahahaha.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 20, 2017)

Out to Lunch!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 21, 2017)

Did you ever forget Breakfast...or Lunch....


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## Katybug (Jul 23, 2017)

I have to make myself eat something for breakfast, but certainly have no problem with the rest of the day.

I've been told so many times....better to eat 6 small meals a day.  That's a lot of time spent eating & cleaning up.  But everyone I know who does it has no weight problem.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 23, 2017)

Katybug said:


> I have to make myself eat something for breakfast, but certainly have no problem with the rest of the day.
> 
> I've been told so many times....better to eat 6 small meals a day.  That's a lot of time spent eating & cleaning up.  But everyone I know who does it has no weight problem.


I agree. I wonder if it dates back to the hunter gatherer days when people "grazed" for food whenever possible. When my kids were small, we had a huge garden, fruit trees, berries, etc. Even as toddlers, they would graze for food without being told.


----------



## Katybug (Jul 24, 2017)

Seems logical, Shalimar.  Just the idea of grazing seems healthier.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 24, 2017)

Katybug said:


> Seems logical, Shalimar.  Just the idea of grazing seems healthier.


I agree. Probably much better for one's blood sugar, for a start.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 25, 2017)

Have you ever eaten out of a Dinner Bucket?


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jul 31, 2017)

Until we moved to California in 1945, we always has Breakfast, Dinner, and Supper.

Now it's Breakfast, Lunch, and Dinner.

I prefer the old way.....  

HDH


----------

